# Silent hamster wheel?



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay so I bought Cinnamon a new wheel last week...she has one in her upper cage but has never been bothered by it (in hindsight i assume it's because it's too small!) I decided to go ahead and get her a massive one anyway in the hope she will change her mind cause shes getting a little round!...and she has!! It's an 18cm one and she absolutely loves it (probably too much:scared...She spends about 3 hours a night on it! However, it is bloody squeaky! It's so loud it keeps me up and I can't oil it because the bit that controls the spin is encased in plastic so i cant get to it. This was the only wheel they had in the pet shop (it's a savic one)

So can anyone recommend a silent one of a similar size? I got her one of those silent spinning saucer things without realizing they are mainly for dwarf hammys...she looked hilarious on it and took up the whole thing!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the Karlie wonderland wheel

It is soo quiet I love it so much I have 2 :lol:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

A Silent Spinner? You can get them in all sizes!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Before you buy another wheel I would try oiling the spindle of that one with a dab of vegetable oil, if she loves her wheel and youve already bought it then it seems a shame to throw it away. I love the wodent wheels though if you choose to swap so they would get my vote.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

savic wheels you can normally get out by ushing the two bits together? im probably not making much sense because im tired and my brain is mush... but the bit in the wheel where the spindle ends should push together and then out and then oil the wheel?

thats what i do for ri...


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I love wodent wheels too! all you can hear is the pitter patter of their feet  They are hard to come by tho


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

metame said:


> savic wheels you can normally get out by ushing the two bits together? im probably not making much sense because im tired and my brain is mush... but the bit in the wheel where the spindle ends should push together and then out and then oil the wheel?
> 
> thats what i do for ri...


Yep, if it's the rolly type wheel -normally Blue with yellow plastic spindle bit in the middle- ? 
pinch the middle together and pull from the back it should pop out...
stick some vaseline on it and push it back in...
should solve the noise issues ! 
(prefer vaseline to veg oil - less chance of greasy hamsters...haha! )

:thumbup:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Inside there should be two little pieces of plastic and together form a circle shape, push them together and pull the wheel part off, then put some veg oil onto the plastic bit, push it back on and give it a try!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Did it....and it worked  Thankyou everyone!!


----------

